# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Nhà ga Strasbourg - Kiệt tác kiến trúc - Du lịch Pháp

## nguyetnt

- Trong bất kỳ một đô thị nào, từ Châu Âu tới Châu Á, từ cận đại tới hiện đại, nhà ga đường sắt luôn luôn là một công trình kiến trúc quan trọng. Chính vì thế về kiến trúc, do đặc điểm của mình, nhà ga cùng với quảng trường công cộng phía trước luôn là một điểm nhấn trong không gian đô thị. Ở nhiều quốc gia, nhiều thành phố, nhà ga đã trở thành biểu tượng văn hóa chính của đô thị đó.


Nhà ga trung tâm thành phố Strasbourg – Pháp là một ví dụ. Đây là công trình kiến trúc hiện đại của Kiến trúc sư Dutilleuil với giải pháp tạo một vỏ bọc kính trong và cong để bao trùm lên công trình nhà ga cũ, một kiến trúc cổ kính được xếp hạng di sản.


Vật liệu kính ở đây được sử dụng là một loại kính đặc biệt có 7 lớp, trong đó có những chức năng cách nhiệt, chống nắng, chống bức xạ, chịu lực và trong suốt. Tùy theo vị trí, mỗi tấm kính được lắp đặt mang một số liệu khác nhau, lớp kính trên chịu tác động thường xuyên của ánh mặt trời khác với lớp kính dưới.


Lớp kính trung tâm chống nắng ban ngày nhưng tạo một màn trong để phô diễn vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc cổ điển của nhà ga bên trong vào ban đêm với sự hỗ trợ của chiếu sáng nghệ thuật.


Nếu ban ngày người ta nhìn thấy một hình ảnh mới của kiến trúc đương đại thì ban đêm sẽ là một hình ảnh cũ của kiến trúc cổ điển. Hai khuôn mặt được tạo dựng trong một công trình đã thực sự tạo nên một vẻ đẹp văn hóa của thành phố di sản.


Ngoài ra, mặt kính cong còn có tác dụng phản chiếu, in hình các kiến trúc và cảnh quan cận kề lên bề mặt, nhờ một lớp phủ trên mặt kính. Trong không gian nội thất, người ta cảm nhận vẻ đẹp không gian bởi sự tương phản và lồng ghép các khối hình. Tất cả tạo nên sự tráng lệ và tinh tế.


Từ ý tưởng tới công trình thực tế là một khoảng cách. Có những công trình xây dựng xong chỉ thể hiện được một phần nào đó ý tưởng của người thiết kế. Nhà ga trung tâm Strasbourg không phải như vậy.

----------


## h20love

nhìn nhà ga hoành tráng quá

----------


## khanhszin

nhà ga gì mà nhìn giống rạp hát thía

----------

